# A different approach to caterin



## atcnick (May 11, 2011)

Well different to me.  I saw a cook team on facebook do this.   Basically it goes like this:  ex: you decide to smoke briskets for mothers day.  You make the announcement, let everyone know and you have room for ten briskets.  Then tell them what time they will be available for pickup.

This probably is not a new concept but I like it because I can basically "cater" on my own schedule.  I'm a shift worker and work every weekend so the usual Saturday night events won't always be possible for me.

I would appreciate any input and ideas,  thanks.


----------



## alelover (May 11, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea. Churches and Fire Departments do it here all the time. Of course here it's pork butts.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2011)

Sounds like a really good idea to me too!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 11, 2011)

Nick, you can Smoke the Briskys earlier than the day they want and Refridgerate.Then have 'written' instructions on how to heat it in the oven.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  The taste is exactly as if off the Smoker,when wrapped in double foil(I generally cool mine and wrap in plastic wrap first,then the foil-it doesn't melt,just holds in more flavor a the juices remain in the meat.Cool as usual after a cook ,unwrap and slice.

  Warm at 200*f for 2hrs.


----------



## redneck69 (May 11, 2011)

i do the same thing at work, but i usually do pork shoulders.


----------



## roller (May 11, 2011)

Its done alot here but its with deep fried turkeys...


----------



## jirodriguez (May 11, 2011)

Ribs are great to do that way as well. Take orders on Thursday, buy ribs on Friday, cook ribs on Saturday, pickup on Sunday.... that will be $25.00 per rack, thank you very much.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 11, 2011)

Bingo
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Rod!


----------



## atcnick (May 11, 2011)

Thought about doing just ribs.  Would be cheaper on fuel cost compared to a brisket cook time.   $25 a rack??  Do people really pay that?
 


JIRodriguez said:


> Ribs are great to do that way as well. Take orders on Thursday, buy ribs on Friday, cook ribs on Saturday, pickup on Sunday.... that will be $25.00 per rack, thank you very much.


----------



## smokey mo (Jun 27, 2011)

atcnick said:


> Thought about doing just ribs.  Would be cheaper on fuel cost compared to a brisket cook time.   $25 a rack??  Do people really pay that?


If you have good ribs they will.  We charge $25 for a rack with two sides, potato salad and coleslaw or if I feel rambunctious I will take the rib trimmings and make coffee baked beans.  Always a big hit.

We sell ABT's for $20/dz. 

And Facebook is a great way to get orders. I also like to get feedback that way.  The word of mouth becomes a megaphone.  If you have a Cash n Carry store for restaurant supplies you can watch and pick up racks and freeze them well in advance for as low as $1.79#.  Get a large freezer and get ready to take orders.

I see a Lang in your future.


----------



## supercenterchef (Jul 13, 2011)

Yup...$25/rack sounds about right...not too much profit after you add up all the little extras...sauce, rub, wood, meat, etc

Don't forget, if you include more than friends, regulation and red tape starts getting to you...


----------



## hoggfarmer (Jul 24, 2011)

I just started the exact same thing on a small scale. I'm getting $25 for a full rack or $15 for a half. I also do pulled pork for $6.50 / lb. Facebook has been a great way to launch my hobby into something that brings in a little extra cash, all on my schedule. That's the nice part about it! Good luck!


----------



## tom c (Oct 10, 2011)

hoggfarmer said:


> I just started the exact same thing on a small scale. I'm getting $25 for a full rack or $15 for a half. I also do pulled pork for $6.50 / lb. Facebook has been a great way to launch my hobby into something that brings in a little extra cash, all on my schedule. That's the nice part about it! Good luck!


Are you making any money on Pulled Pork @ $6.50 / lb.,   8 pound butt runs $15.00, yeals 4 pounds of pulled pork?


----------

